# New sprinkler valve leak question



## Pawl (Mar 5, 2008)

Just finished building a 6 valve lawn sprinkler manifold with pvc and everything is dry and not leaking except one valve. It took 2.5 minutes for a small drop about 1/4 of the size of a dime to leak out where the 3/4" male pvc fitting screws into the new valve. I put teflon tape on all threads when I built it. I am not concerned about this. My question is will it get worse over time or do I just have to keep an eye on it? I have the time to cut it and retape it now but it is a lot of work for such a small problem. I am just wondering what other peoples experiences are with something like this. I remember the old saying " if it aint broke don't fix it ". I just dont want it getting worse but it might be easier to wait and watch. Any thoughts?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If this is on the supply side of the valve, now is the time to fix it. With plastic fittings, leaks seldom get better. You may have a flawed fitting or one with a bur or something on the threads. Or the tape may just have given. Fix it now when you have the time and you will not have to worry about keeping an eye on it.

Not what you wanted to hear I fear?


----------



## Pawl (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I went ahead and cut it and found the male thread actually had a few more turns left in it and was not tight enough against the valve. I retaped it and the leak stopped.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

" if it aint broke don't fix it " well, this *was* broke, it was leaking. But you fixed it, so all's well.


----------

